# Neuen PC zusammen bauen



## Antonio86 (13. April 2014)

Servus Leute 

Und zwar geht es um einen neuen PC, mein alter ist nicht mehr Spiele-tauglich da er schon etliche Jahre aufm Buckel hat . 
Ich habe ein Budget von 800€ und möchte einen PC hauptsächlich nur fürs Gamen (außerdem die typischen Sachen wie Surfen, Musik und Office).

Da ich mich in dieser Materie nicht so gut auskenne, hat mir ein Freund bisschen geholfen. Wir haben folgenden PC zusammen gebaut.

http://www.hardwareversand.de/pcconfigurator.jsp?pcConfigurator.asid=1098786&pcConfigurator.gpOnly=0

Was haltet ihr davon? Was würdet ihr vielleicht noch zu tun, wechseln oder gar weg nehmen. (Ich tendiere eher dazu vielleicht 1 TB Platte zu nehmen, da ich Recht viel Zeug habe).

Für eure Ratschläge, Kritik und Hilfe bedanke ich mich schonmal !


----------



## Saji (13. April 2014)

Ich persönlich würde lieber mehr für Netzteil und CPU-Kühler ausgeben. Netzteil vielleicht was von bequiet oder Cougar. CPU-Kühler vielleicht was von Scythe oder Alpendröhn. Grafikkarte ist soweit in Ordnung finde ich, man kann sich natürlich darüber streiten ob das bisschen OC wirklich 20 Euro wert ist.

Aber nimm um Himmels willen keine 5400rpm Festplatte. Wenn du schon nicht das Geld für eine SSD ausgeben willst, was ich wirklich verstehen kann, dann nimm eine mit 7200rpm. Und warum nur 2,5" und keine mit 3,5"? Da bekommst du doppelt so viel Platz (1T für nicht mal den doppelten Preis.

HDD: http://www.hardwareversand.de/7200+U+min/53882/Seagate+Barracuda+7200+1000GB%2C+SATA+6Gb+s.article

Grafikkarte: http://www.hardwareversand.de/2048+MB/80493/Gigabyte+GeForce+GTX+770+Windforce+3X+OC%2C+2GB+DDR5%2C+2x+DVI%2C+HDMI%2C+DisplayPort.article

Netzteil: http://www.hardwareversand.de/500+-+600+Watt/27138/Cougar+PowerX+v2+-+550Watt.article

CPU-Kühler: http://www.hardwareversand.de/Intel/30901/Scythe+Katana+3%2C+nur+f%C3%BCr+Intel-CPUs.article

Sind jetzt nur Beispiele, hab nicht auf Lieferbarkeit geschaut und preislich dürften wir dann etwas über 800 Euro liegen.


----------



## Antonio86 (13. April 2014)

Hey Saji, 

vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort . Hab noch ein bisschen rumgeschraubt an den Komponenten, Grafikkarte habe ich gewechselt (bin da auch deiner Meinung). Und Kühler werde ich auch neu wählen. 

Das mit der Festplatte haben wir schlicht beide einfach übersehen, dass wäre es gewesen hätte ich dann die bestellt 

* MFG
*


----------



## Klos1 (13. April 2014)

Mainboard mit H-Chipsatz und eine K-CPU macht keinen Sinn. Entweder K-CPU und Z-Chipsatz, oder du kannst dir das "K" sparen und nimmst nen normalen (Non-OC).
Netzteil ist minderwertiger Müll und sollte getauscht werden. CPU-Kühler ist ebenfalls minderwertiger Müll und komplett sinnlos. Da kannst du gleich beim Boxed bleiben.
Wieso eine langsamdrehende 2,5" Festplatte? Hast du im Gehäuse überhaupt Einbaumöglichkeiten für eine 2,5" ohne Adapter? Wieso nicht einfach eine normale 3,5" von beispielsweise Seagate oder WD und zwar eine normaldrehende?


----------



## Antonio86 (14. April 2014)

Hey Klos,

danke für die Antwort, die ganzen Sachen wurden schon getauscht  Bei der Festplatte haben wir beide ein Fehler gemacht (siehe Antwort oben).
Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Antwort.

MFG


----------



## Rabaz (22. April 2014)

Klos schrieb:


> ... CPU-Kühler ist ebenfalls minderwertiger Müll und komplett sinnlos. Da kannst du gleich beim Boxed bleiben.
> ....



Jo frage ich mich schon lange was da immer alle für eine Macke haben mit ihren Scheiß Kühlern. Nix gegen Enthusiasten die das Letzte rausholen und übertakten wollen etc. aber für 95% der Leute ist es reine Show und dummes Getue. Ich hab jetzt den 3. "boxed", die machen alle was sie sollen und sind auch nicht laut.


----------



## Negev (22. April 2014)

Willst du Übertakten?

Falls ja - hast du das falsche Board. Dafür benötigst du ein "Z87" Board.

Falls nein - kannst du dir einen Prozessor ohne K-Endung holen... bzw. würde ich diesen Pozessor empfehlen: http://www.hardwarev...LGA1150.article
Die Konsolen gebens vor. Schon Watch Dogs wird 8 Kerne nutzen können.



Rabaz schrieb:


> Jo frage ich mich schon lange was da immer alle für eine Macke haben mit ihren Scheiß Kühlern. Nix gegen Enthusiasten die das Letzte rausholen und übertakten wollen etc. aber für 95% der Leute ist es reine Show und dummes Getue. Ich hab jetzt den 3. "boxed", die machen alle was sie sollen und sind auch nicht laut.



Würde ich nicht sagen. Vorallem wenn man zu AMD blickt (bin erst dieses Jahr zu Intel gewechselt, daher kann ich auch nicht über die Boxed-Kühlung Urteilen).
In meinem alten (jetzt zweit-)Rechner hab ich einen AMD Phenom II X4 955 verbaut - Boxed-Kühlung versteht sich. 3 Jahre hab ichs mit ihm ausgehalten. Aus heutiger sicht unglaublich. Das Ding hat war laut wie ein Ventilator (Sommer wie Winter). Im TS haben mich andere Leute deswegen schon angesprochen. Nunja irgedwie bin ich auf einen Kühler gestoßen, der leicht zu montieren war. 

Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht! Jetzt höhr ich nur noch die Festplatte im Gehäuse. Deswegen gilt für mich: nur noch mit Custom Kühler. Hab deshalb auf meinem Intel gleich von Anfang an einen anderen Kühler drauf gesetzt.

Kann ebenfalls den hier empfehlen: http://www.hardwarev...el-CPUs.article
(hab sowohl die Intel- als auch die AMD-Version)


----------



## Saji (22. April 2014)

Negev schrieb:


> bzw. würde ich diesen Pozessor empfehlen: http://www.hardwarev...LGA1150.article
> Die Konsolen gebens vor. Schon Watch Dogs wird 8 Kerne nutzen können.



Dir ist die Ironie deiner Empfehlung schon bewusst, ja? Das ist auch nur ein Vierkerner, jedoch mit Hyperthreading, also zwei Threads pro Kern. Diese CPU nicht anderes als ein etwas langsamer i7 4770 ohne Grafikeinheit. Daher auch der etwas geringere Stromverbrauch. Wer einen echten Achtkerner will muss aktuell zur AMD FX Serie greifen.

Außerdem geben die Konsolen da schon mal gar nichts vor. Zwei der acht Kerne in der PS4 sind permanent für das System reserviert, bleiben für Spiele noch sechs Kerne übrig. Und die Leistung der sechs Kerne schafft ein Intel Vierkerner mit HT allemal.


----------



## Negev (22. April 2014)

Saji schrieb:


> Diese CPU nicht anderes als ein etwas langsamer i7 4770 ohne Grafikeinheit.



Dann hat er eben einen etwas langsameren i7 4770 ohne Grafikeinheit... die 12&#8364; kann man dan schon noch ausgeben!

Wenn er Übertakten will, muss er zu etwas anderem greifen - schon klar. Und die Grafikeinheit ist in nem System mit dicker Grafikkarte sowieso Sinnfrei.


----------



## Saji (22. April 2014)

Negev schrieb:


> Und die Grafikeinheit ist in nem System mit dicker Grafikkarte sowieso Sinnfrei.



Bis die Grafikkarte Goodbye sagt und der Bildschirm schwarz bleibt.  Mit 'nem i7 kann er das System dann wenigstens über die interne Grafikeinheit zur Kooperation bewegen falls grade keine Ersatzkarte im Haus ist. 

Aber Übertakten hin oder her, ich würde keinen Xeon nehmen. i7 4770 rein und reicht. Oder halt den i7 4770K und ein Z-Chipsatz Board fürs OC.


----------



## Negev (22. April 2014)

Saji schrieb:


> Bis die Grafikkarte Goodbye sagt und der Bildschirm schwarz bleibt.  Mit 'nem i7 kann er das System dann wenigstens über die interne Grafikeinheit zur Kooperation bewegen falls grade keine Ersatzkarte im Haus ist.



Nunja Im extremfall kann man sich ne 20€ Karte aus der Grabbelkiste holen.


----------



## Wagga (9. Mai 2014)

Saji schrieb:


> Bis die Grafikkarte Goodbye sagt und der Bildschirm schwarz bleibt.  Mit 'nem i7 kann er das System dann wenigstens über die interne Grafikeinheit zur Kooperation bewegen falls grade keine Ersatzkarte im Haus ist.
> 
> Aber Übertakten hin oder her, ich würde keinen Xeon nehmen. i7 4770 rein und reicht. Oder halt den i7 4770K und ein Z-Chipsatz Board fürs OC.



Sehe ich genauso eine interne Grafikeinheit ist als Backuplösung also für ein Ausfall der Grafikkarte ideal, so kann man die Wartezeit bis zur Ersatzlieferung überbrücken.


----------



## Klos1 (10. Mai 2014)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Jo frage ich mich schon lange was da immer alle für eine Macke haben mit ihren Scheiß Kühlern. Nix gegen Enthusiasten die das Letzte rausholen und übertakten wollen etc. aber für 95% der Leute ist es reine Show und dummes Getue. Ich hab jetzt den 3. "boxed", die machen alle was sie sollen und sind auch nicht laut.



So war das von mir nicht gemeint. Ich meinte eher, wenn einen extra Lüfter/Kühler kaufen, dann einen vernünftigen, oder gleich boxed nehmen. Es gibt meiner Meinung nach 4 Gründe, warum man seinen PC mit besserer oder auch schönerer Kühlung ausstattet.
Optik, OC, Temps und Lautstärke. Ich habe mir einen 60 Euro teuren Kühler gekauft, weil ich bei der Lautstärke super empfindlich bin. Meinen PC hörst du im Idle garnicht und unter Last hörst du etwas die Grafikkarte heraus. Das geht mit boxed halt nicht.
Einen Boxed-Kühler hörst du. Kühlen kann der deine CPU selbstverständlich auch, da gebe ich dir recht. Aber eben nicht lautlos.


----------



## derhubi (11. Mai 2014)

Hast ihm ein hübsches Cougar NT raus gesucht. Gibt es das auch in pink?

Ganz ehrlich, da bekommt er andere Marken NTs mit gleicher Leistung für knapp 20 Euro weniger oder hat er explizit was in einer hässlichen Farbe verlangt? Da würde ich eher das hier nehmen:

http://www.hardwareversand.de/500+-+600+Watt/6669/Xilence+Power+550+Watt.article


----------



## Lilith Twilight (11. Mai 2014)

derhubi schrieb:


> Hast ihm ein hübsches Cougar NT raus gesucht. Gibt es das auch in pink?
> 
> Ganz ehrlich, da bekommt er andere Marken NTs mit gleicher Leistung für knapp 20 Euro weniger oder hat er explizit was in einer hässlichen Farbe verlangt? Da würde ich eher das hier nehmen:
> 
> http://www.hardwarev...50+Watt.article



Xilence Power und Markennetzteil in einem Satz, sehr lustig :-)

Davon abgesehen dass das Xilence auf den 2 12V Schienen nur 17A bzw 14A leistet und das Cougar 28A bzw. 22A, reden wir damit wohl kaum von derselben Leistung. Wenn man allerdings nur die Watt sieht und von der Technik keine Ahnung hat könnte man auf so eine Vermutung kommen.

Und was hast du gegen bronzefarben (oder orange? kommt irgendwie je nach bild anderst raus die Farbe)? Wäre dir dein Computer dann schon nicht mehr männlich genug? Manchmal frag ich mich echt was für Leute....


----------



## Saji (11. Mai 2014)

derhubi schrieb:


> Gibt es das auch in pink?



Für dich Süßer lackiere ich gerne ein LC Power NT pink und mal dir ein paar My Little Pony Pferdchen drauf. Deal?


----------



## Wagga (21. Mai 2014)

Lilith schrieb:


> Xilence Power und Markennetzteil in einem Satz, sehr lustig :-)
> 
> Davon abgesehen dass das Xilence auf den 2 12V Schienen nur 17A bzw 14A leistet und das Cougar 28A bzw. 22A, reden wir damit wohl kaum von derselben Leistung. Wenn man allerdings nur die Watt sieht und von der Technik keine Ahnung hat könnte man auf so eine Vermutung kommen.
> 
> Und was hast du gegen bronzefarben (oder orange? kommt irgendwie je nach bild anderst raus die Farbe)? Wäre dir dein Computer dann schon nicht mehr männlich genug? Manchmal frag ich mich echt was für Leute....



Ich hatte auch mal ein Xilence und Levicom oder Levcom Netzteil, und ich muss davon abraten, zahl lieber den Mehrpreis für ein bequiet oder OCZ oder ähnliches Netzteil.
Da hast du die Gewissheit das es locker 3-5 Jahre mitmacht.


----------

